# Redshift not working



## christophe60_fr (Sep 18, 2022)

Hi,







Whether redshift 1.12_1 is installed as a binary package or a compiled package, it does not work. Does anyone have a viable solution ?
Once the installation with "pkg install" is done, there is no icon in the taskbar and running it via the terminal gives "Access to the current location was denied by GeoClue !" Once the installation is done via "/usr/ports/accessibility/redshift/", the icon appears several times in the dashboard and the system is completely blocked.
Many thanks.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 18, 2022)

Redshift works fine with xorg and even wayland.
Try:

```
redshift -l 1:1
```
(parameters minus el , one ,one).
If that works you can look your position on,





						Latitude and Longitude Finder on Map Get Coordinates
					

Lat long is a geographic tool which helps you to get latitude and longitude of a place or city and find gps coordinates on map, convert lat long, gps, dms and utm.




					www.latlong.net
				



& give these as parameters to redshift.


----------



## Criosphinx (Sep 19, 2022)

The package accessibility/redshift has the tray icon disabled "GUI=off"

Geoclue doesn't work: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=233095

You can create the file ~/.config/redshift.conf and set it to manual:

`[redshift]
temp-day=6500
temp-night=2700
location-provider=manual

[manual]
lat=your
lon=coordinates`


----------



## Geezer (Sep 19, 2022)

christophe60_fr said:


> there is no icon in the taskbar and running it via the terminal gives "Access to the current location was denied by GeoClue !



You need to build with the option `GUI      Tray icon`.

Geoclue does not always work, so set the location manually.


----------



## freezr (Sep 19, 2022)

I remember I had issue and the problem were some linuxisms caused by systemd integration... Therefore I moved to `sct` and I set up a cronjob to enable and another one to disable it:


```
sct 4500 # sets warm temperature
sct # with nothing it resets
```

It is not fancy but it works and it is light!


----------



## jbo (Sep 19, 2022)

freezr said:


> Therefore I moved to `sct` and I set up a cronjob to enable and another one to disable it:


That sounds like something I might be interested in.
Could you leave some additional information regard what `sct` is (eg. a port, built-in binary, script, ...) or where to get it from?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 19, 2022)

FreshPorts -- accessibility/sct: Utility to change screen temperature
					

This is a port of sct, a simple command-line utility written by Ted Unangst, which can be used to control screen temperature. It exceeds at being much more lightweight than similar software solutions like Redshift and f.lux. At the same time it is easier to use than xrandr.  Sct takes...




					www.freshports.org


----------



## bsduck (Sep 23, 2022)

`sct` is functionally equivalent to `redshift -P -O`.


----------



## hunter0one (Sep 25, 2022)

christophe60_fr said:


> Whether redshift 1.12_1 is installed as a binary package or a compiled package, it does not work. Does anyone have a viable solution ?


I would suggest unless you are mobile with the device to add a file ~/.config/redshift.conf with something like the following:


```
[redshift]
location-provider=manual
adjustment-method=randr

[manual]
lat=coordinates
lon=coordinates
```

Where "coordinates" is a number for latitude/longitude. How you get the latitude/longitude is up to you, usually any search engine look-up suffices. Doesn't have to be pinpoint. A list of redshift options can be found in its man page (`man redshift`) and you can even adjust the day/night temperature and brightness there.


----------

